# very interesting article in Departures



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 10, 2007)

http://departures.com/articles/from-clubs-to-condos-choosing-the-right-vacation-home
name - John Smith
card number - 371909

probably the best print article on DCs etc i can recall.

some really interesting data too. 


> *Properties/Destinations*
> Exclusive Resorts 350/40
> Ultimate Resort and Private Escapes 140/42
> Quintess 70/30
> ...


----------

